# What light is in YOUR bug out bag?



## jacknife (Aug 9, 2010)

You have ONE light , Batteries and charger to put in your Bug Out Bag, .Your bug out bag is, the bag that you will just grab and go with-- if the poop hits the fan, There is no time to think or pack . What light -batteries and charger will it BE??-----Grab and go.... It is ALREADY packed . We should all have one.


----------



## DasRoot (Aug 10, 2010)

Agree with Jacknife,

My Answer
- Malkoff M31W, VME head, 2xAA Valiant Concepts Body, Sanyo Eneloops
- USB battery charger
- Solar USB charger like:
http://www.thinkgeek.com/electronics/cell-phone/beb8/

Can be charged in any condition, batteries are cheap and plentiful, light output is outstanding, and it's bulletproof.


----------



## KBobAries (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm curious why you didn't list what's in your bag.

As for mine, in theory it's extra batteries for my EDC since that is also my bug-out light; a Ra clicky that goes with me everywhere.

In reality being prepared means not needlessly limiting one's options so the light in my bag is a Liteflux LF2XT while a Nitecore D10 is in my truck so that I still have a light if all I can find are AA or AAA batteries.

This strikes me as another "just one light" thread so in the event my my truck breaks down, I somehow injure my leg causing me to limp, and I start dumping every last ounce of weight because I'm forced to trek across a desert while holding a light my teeth then I'm keeping the Ra.

Dan


----------



## motorwerks (Aug 10, 2010)

Mine has a Brown G2 an extra bulb and 8 battery's. Theres no coincidence that both of my Scouts use the same bulbs and battery's. As for the truck I have a Stinger hard wired into the center console.


----------



## Jash (Aug 10, 2010)

Yes I have ONE light in my BOB. It's a Fenix TK20 with 10 L91's ready to go.

On low (11 hours at 45 lumens), it will be more than enough light to last 72 hours which is all a BOB is really supposed to be for. After 72 hours you will either be far away from the disaster or recieving help from the authorities.

There's also always a couple of lights with me as well as spare batteries for those. Using low modes only I could have as much as two months worth of light. However, I can't carry two months worth of food and water so having the ability to make light for that long is pointless.

What you need is something reliable and waterproof with good throw. Remember that if a disaster strikes (think earthquake, massive flood) there is going to be lots of carnage and a little 10 lumen light is going to do squat all in helping you see past things like fallen buildings, collapsed bridges, flooded roads and the like. 

You want something that can put usable light out to 100m.

You also want to concentrate more on what else is in your BOB other than your light. A glow stick will suffice in an absolute emergency, but you NEED water and food and the ability to stay dry and warm. These are of far greater importance than the light you have.


----------



## Colorblinded (Aug 10, 2010)

Probably would be my Fenix LD20.


----------



## jacknife (Aug 10, 2010)

Kbob-- Right now in my BOB is a surefire 9p-- but I am new to the Flashlight world - people here know their stuff I find. SO I am very interested in what really,,, the majority of CPF would carry. See,, I may have the wrong one, And I can get educated by responses.. We may also see if one light comes up more than others.


----------



## KiwiMark (Aug 10, 2010)

jacknife said:


> You have ONE light , Batteries and charger to put in your Bug Out Bag, .Your bug out bag is, the bag that you will just grab and go with-- if the poop hits the fan, There is no time to think or pack . What light -batteries and charger will it BE??-----Grab and go.... It is ALREADY packed . We should all have one.



Hang on - if I am going to prepare a Bug Out Bag and have it packed and ready to go then why can't I put whatever I like in it? Why would it be limited to only one light? This really doesn't make sense to me! I have several lights that I could stash anywhere like in a drawer or in a bug out bag, I can't fathom why I wouldn't choose to keep 3 or 4 lights in the bag ready to go - 2 is 1 and 1 is none, redundancy is good, etc.


----------



## jacknife (Aug 10, 2010)

By choosing one you have to give some thought.


----------



## fisk-king (Aug 10, 2010)

right now my new Maxped Malaga only has a Peak El Capitan S.S. #0 & a Muyshondt Ti Mako (reg.). When my Muyshondt Nautilus xp-g neut. comes back from Milky it will go in there (eventually, along w/ the modded Arc AA xp-e neutral) as well. On me I will either have "the Clicky" or Ti-pd-s mizer as my primary light source.

As far as batteries there are 10 cr123's and 4 aaa(lithium) and come to think about it, no AA's:thinking:.

As far as one light in my "B.O.B.", my dear friend, that is ludricrous.



Edit: once I left the thread I remembered that I had one of those clip on orange Fauxtons from Countycomm in there as well. One light...baahummbug!


----------



## Chadder (Aug 10, 2010)

Wow thats tough to do. Only one light? That's almost unthinkable for a flashaholic. My one would be my E2DL with about 20 primary 123's.


----------



## angelofwar (Aug 10, 2010)

Well, since we're limited to one, theoritcally, it would be my U2 (Seoul), A14, with several B65's, the stock C200 charger, and several (20'ish) primaries.

Maybe the title should read "What light WOULD you put in your bug-out bag", as to what's in it varies, as some have stated.


----------



## funkymonkey1111 (Aug 10, 2010)

Malkoff MD2 with M61 insert.


----------



## SARLights (Aug 10, 2010)

Gerber Recon M-II and spare batteries.
Run-time is amazing, multiple output modes, solid construction.


----------



## gunga (Aug 10, 2010)

I am currently changing the lights in my BOB.

THey will include:

- Gerber Infinity Ultra, modded with GS led
- Fenix E01
- Quark AA, with 18650, and CR123 bodies.

Maybe a mini AA or something CR123 related too.


----------



## KBobAries (Aug 10, 2010)

jacknife said:


> Kbob-- Right now in my BOB is a surefire 9p--...



Nothing wrong with that choice.

Dan


----------



## fixitman (Aug 10, 2010)

Ive done the thinking, and the packing. Spares are mandatory in my planning.
Quark 2AA neutral and Zebralight H501 neutral in the main bag, loaded with eneloops. 2 sets of spare lithiums. 
Quark MiNi AA in my mini survival kit that gets put on my belt.
Plus there is a couple of coin cell lights as zipper pulls.

In the car there is usually some other lights and batteries. And a 6 watt solar charger.

I suppose for a 1 light deal, it would be the Quark 2AA.


----------



## timtim2008 (Aug 10, 2010)

DasRoot said:


> Agree with Jacknife,
> 
> My Answer
> - Malkoff M31W, VME head, 2xAA Valiant Concepts Body, Sanyo Eneloops
> ...



how well is that solar charger?


----------



## scout24 (Aug 10, 2010)

McGizmo 27LT w/ XP-G, and a dozen spare primaries. Peak Matterhorn with two 4-packs of Lithium AAA's. McGizmo Sapphire Mule always on my keys, and Haiku XP-G always clipped to my LF pocket.


----------



## DasRoot (Aug 10, 2010)

timtim2008 said:


> how well is that solar charger?


My actual one I have is this, however I can't recommend it because the company is flaky: http://www.amzer.com/Amzer-3500-mAh-Battery-Backup-Solar-Charger-P83981.htm

As you can see, it's 3500mAh so it wont fully charge a set of eneloops but it'll give you light.


----------



## Barbarian (Aug 10, 2010)

I have the Inova X5 in my BOB. It isn't bright at all, but is a good one to have if you need to run a light continuously for hours.

I have brighter and more versatile lights that I always carry in my pockets.


----------



## KiwiMark (Aug 10, 2010)

jacknife said:


> By choosing one you have to give some thought.



If I had to choose just one then it would probably be my Quark 1 x AA - with moon mode it can be used for a LONG time on a battery and only needs a single AA cell to run it. If you scavenged a couple of half used alkalines from a TV remote you could run the light in moon mode for a couple of hours a night for many days. I would also put 4 or 8 fully charged Eneloops in the bag with it - then I could easily use the light on high as required while being confident that I could see out a week - hopefully the emergency is well over before the batteries run out.

I'm still allowed to have my EDCs as backup though, right?


----------



## scott2907 (Aug 10, 2010)

In my home BOB, Vantage Warm + 2 Hybrios, Fenix E01, UF C3+14500, and several spare AA's.


----------



## wyager (Aug 10, 2010)

I always carry my AAA EDC (which needs to be fixed though ) and I would definitely bring my quark AA^2 tactical, set to moonlight and turbo modes. I don't have a BOB, but I don't think there will be any disasters here where I won't have a few hours at least to get things together.


----------



## jacknife (Aug 10, 2010)

I could see the smoke,from The Twin Towers, on 911, ----from--where I was on that day--- cell phones went out -- always have a BOB.


----------



## MikeAusC (Aug 10, 2010)

*Headlamp + Zoom + Variable Brightness + Cheap*

It needs to be a headlamp - I'll need both hands free to work or walk in rugged terrain.

It needs to zoom from wide flood to narrow spot - reading, walking or looking at some distant object

It needs variable brightness - reading close up or lighting up something way in the distance.

It needs to be cheap - I may lose the light or leave it with someone.

It uses AAA batteries.

That's why I use a $20 clone of an LED Lenser from Dealextreme.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Aug 10, 2010)

If I had a BOB I'd probably have to use the L1. I'd still have the LF2XT in my pocket and possibly the MiniAA, which should also be included. A couple batteries for each and I'd have plenty of light for a few days. 

Geoff


----------



## BigusLightus (Aug 11, 2010)

Either:

3P w/Malkoff M31 and a bunch of CR123's or,

9P w/M31 and Eneloops

I can't decide.

Edit: Now that I think about it I almost always have my Q Mini 123 on me so I'll lean toward the 3P for battery compatibility


----------



## civic77 (Aug 11, 2010)

I currently have a LX2 and a box of a dozen primaries, will probably switch to E2DL though. 

Jash has the right idea with the TK20, a very tough bright light with batteries that will be easy to find. Been thinking in the back of my mind for a while of switching to an AA light cause the cells are so easy to find.


----------



## steveG (Aug 11, 2010)

I keep a 6P with a single cell extension (makes it the same length as a 9P) with a Malkoff M60LL and a single dummy cell in mine.

Obviously I don't need to explain the 6P... durable, reliable tailcap....

The choosing of the Malkoff M60LL was inspired by this thread: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/231139 Great output, incredible runtime and Malkoff reliability.

The extension and dummy cell will allow me to use one, two or three CR123 batteries OR, two AA batteries. 

I keep plenty of CR123 primaries in the bag as well as AA batteries that are in the pack for the two-way radios and small portable radio that are in there as well.


----------



## Cesiumsponge (Aug 11, 2010)

I think the responses here will vary a lot...mainly based on if you actually have a bugout bag or if it's just a thought experiment. 

I have a bugout bag and I have an insane amount of money tied up into it. Bugging out isn't about luxury and choices for the most part so it's odd when I see long lists of what people -want- versus what they need. You hop on a knife forum and the BoB threads there inevitably end up with folks wanting to bring 5lbs of knives, or the gun forums have folks wanting to bring a rifle, shotgun, and sidearm.

Every ounce counts unless you're not moving very far. If you've looked into the world of ultralight hiking, many of those guys hike 30+ miles a day and they cut the borders off their maps and labels off their shirts to shave weight but their hiking packs are also 10lbs. That's a bit extreme, but it goes to show that a little planning goes a long ways on what you can minimize. There are also lots of other things you might need that don't come to mind the more you think about emergency planning. Gas shutoff valves are heavy (earthquake area for me). So are 4-way faucet wrenches (for accessing any faucets where the handle/knob is removed). 

I currently have the Fenix LD20 and the MC10 w/ headband packed and one white and red photon-type lights mounted on my shoulder strap webbing. I'm going to eventually replace the lights, probably with a Quark 2AA and AA tactical due to the extreme run-time on 0.2 lumens and programmability (I find the Fenix modes annoying to flip through). In reality, if I was confident enough in just packing a Quark 2AA, I would do just that because it spans the full range of lighting I'd need to suit most scenarios. I run L91's in the electronic pieces in my BoB (MS-2000 strobe, triple-trunking handheld scanner, AM/FM/SW/NOAA) for weight savings and a set of Eneloops and a Powerfilm USBx2AA solar charger. That'll keep you going for a long while.

In my GHB (get home bag) I keep in the car, I have a G2 with the M61W and one of Surefire's 6-battery carriers and a 6P LED with the M60LF. It's a smaller pack with automotive-oriented emergency gear and minimal survival gear like extrication gloves, seatbelt cutter, glass breaker, medkit with hemostatic agents and bandages, esbit, rations, non-viral water purification system, simple mess kit, etc. You're only depending on the bag for a day until you can make it home from work (at least for my commute).


----------



## wyager (Aug 11, 2010)

I'm laughing at the idea of people cutting off the borders of maps to save weight. But what you say is true, on sites like 4chan's /k/ or operatorchan, the BoBs will often have like hundreds of rounds of ammo, a survival rifle (like an ar-7 or .22/.410 over/under) as well as a handgun, sometimes more. Once I saw a guy who invested in a serbu super shorty to go along with the "normal" rifle/pistol setup. Talk about unnecessary... But then again, over here we pack like 3 lights and dozens of batteries for a 3 day pack


----------



## skyfire (Aug 11, 2010)

i have a bug out bag, but no light in it, i have a seperate container with some flashlight, batteries, spare o-rings, lanyards, and other acessories, next to my bag.

after seeing this post i threw in my unused quark AA-2 neutral XPG in the bag. i think it makes a good emergency light as it takes AA and has moonlight mode. ill probably also throw in a light that takes cr123a in my bag. its nice to have options and a spare, or loaner, as im sure most people dont have a good light.


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 11, 2010)

jacknife said:


> You have ONE light , Batteries and charger to put in your Bug Out Bag.


 
Just one light? That doesn't sound like a very prepared individual. 

I'd go with a Fenix LD10, some rechargeable AA Eneloops, and a solar charger for them.

The LD10 can perform a wide variety of lighting chores well. It only requires the use of one battery at a time. The choice of cells means I'll be covered for quite awhile until I reach the place I'm bugging out to. And the solar charger means I won't have to scavenge for batteries. But since the light is AA-based, it won't be too much of an effort to find more batteries for it.


----------



## MikeAusC (Aug 11, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> Just one light? That doesn't sound like a very prepared individual.


 
I have only one light in my BOB becausit's going to spend most of its life doing nothing - but there's a good chance I'll have a lot more lights when I get there - 
- The 3xAA in the glovebox
- The Brinyte 1xAAA in my pocket
- The Princeton Tech on my keyring
- one of the many 50 cent keyring torches scattered everywhere


----------



## jacketch (Aug 11, 2010)

In my fairly basic get-home-bag is a Quark 123Tactical that was just recently replaced as my EDC by my Olight T10. The Q123 works better for my GHB since it has a lower low. In my BoB, which is much more complete than my GHB, I have a Fenix PD30 and a Surefire 6P which is attached to my SBR. Very soon a 225 lumen, 1 mode drop in will be arriving to replace the stock one in the Surefire.


----------



## etc (Aug 12, 2010)

steveG said:


> I keep a 6P with a single cell extension (makes it the same length as a 9P) with a Malkoff M60LL and a single dummy cell in mine.
> 
> I keep plenty of CR123 primaries in the bag as well as AA batteries that are in the pack for the two-way radios and small portable radio that are in there as well.



My setup is real similar to yours, I too like M60LL as the ultimate TSHTF "bug out bag" lite. It gets even better runtime on 3xAA, some say up to 90 hours on Alkalines and less on Lithiums (but brighter).

I too keep other AA devices - GPS, radio, scanner, etc. So AA cells are critical. I have 24 AA cells and 24 CR123A cells for my primary EDC.

However I have never really found the 3xAA size all that practical, it doesn't fit into any pocket. Plus the odd number of cells. So I will obsolete it. I am waiting for the M31LL to appear and will probably use that instead, in Surefire 9P on 2xAA cells.

My EDC, not part of the "bug out bag", is Surefire 6P clone with Malkoff M60L running on 1x18650.

The cool thing is, in a TSHTF (bug out) situation I could take M60L and put it in the Surefire 9P body.

Oh and I try not to get obsessed with runtime. I have never been in a situation where I wanted more runtime. But I am often in situations where I wish for more lumens. Of course I am talking about "normal" situations. A "TSHTF" situation might change that perspective.


----------



## wyager (Aug 12, 2010)

etc-it depends on what kind of emergency situation. If there's an earthquake, you probably don't need all that many hours of light, but lumens could be very important. Now, if the situation was a biological disaster/zombie apocalypse, you would probably be concerned about runtime...


----------



## etc (Aug 12, 2010)

I don't ever concern myself with external resupply. I count only on what I have. No plans to "buy" anything, or resupply. 

I have enough cells right now to last me about 10-15 years with conservative usage... If this is not sufficient for TSHTF, then you have bigger problems.


----------



## cottonpickers (Aug 12, 2010)

I've gone with very small and solar :nana:-that all fits in the palm of my hand, yet can still pump out 200lm::devil:
Picture here:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/3475086&postcount=24

For me, I think any BOB should be dual purpose, as the likelihood of needing to BO is quite low (at least I hope so....) so my dual purpose is camping/hiking that I use even if never gets the BO treatment. I've got bigger lights, but I wanted something I could easily pop in my camping set and forget - Keep the suggestions coming... Its interesting reading!!


----------



## steveG (Aug 12, 2010)

wyager said:


> etc-it depends on what kind of emergency situation. If there's an earthquake, you probably don't need all that many hours of light, but lumens could be very important. Now, if the situation was a biological disaster/zombie apocalypse, you would probably be concerned about runtime...



This wasn't directed at me but I also keep a relatively dim (CPF standards) light in my bag. But, it's rare to catch me without some kind of relatively bright light on me. Not to mention the fact that my EDC bag is usually near by with another flashlight, a headlamp and spare cells.


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Aug 12, 2010)

~

Reminder ...................

If you keep emergency energy snack food in your BOB's ......

or medical RX' drugs & allergic reaction stuff ............


Go check the Expiration dates on all of it .

~

Oh yeah .................. and don't forget the T.P.


----------



## wyager (Aug 12, 2010)

Forgetting TP isn't all that bad-I've used sticks and stones, not half bad, and snow is actually great


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Aug 12, 2010)

~

If we ever meet up - that's why I won't be shaking your hand !

~

This NEW generation ...........  .... insufficient potty training !


----------



## Cesiumsponge (Aug 12, 2010)

cottonpickers said:


> For me, I think any BOB should be dual purpose, as the likelihood of needing to BO is quite low (at least I hope so....) so my dual purpose is camping/hiking that I use even if never gets the BO treatment. I've got bigger lights, but I wanted something I could easily pop in my camping set and forget - Keep the suggestions coming... Its interesting reading!!



That happened to me. Eventually it got to the point where I put the upgraded gear in my BoB and the obsolete stuff in my camping pack because I kept refining it...and I'm almost at the point where I can build a third pack for camping or BoB. You're always changing gear and it can get expensive, and the entire practice is based on "what if" and that can really escalate gear unless you set weight limit goals. There are always lingering questions and no definitive answers.


----------



## derangboy (Aug 12, 2010)

There's a few in mine but I'll mention the ones of particular interest. First, a stock Surefire E1L (KL1 head). Puts out a very usable amount of light for a very long time on one CR123. The optic gives it reasonable throw and the diffuser is great for close up. It will light up on cells my other lights consider long dead and I can hook it up to a 2xAA or even 2xCR123 body and still use it without worry! The other is an M6 (soon to be PhD).


----------



## wyager (Aug 12, 2010)

TooManyGizmos said:


> ~
> 
> If we ever meet up - that's why I won't be shaking your hand !
> 
> ...


It wasn't my fault! :nana: the people in charge of packing the TP on a school hiking trip forgot to do so. Also, isn't using a stone more sanitary than using a thin paper napkin?


----------



## ama230 (Aug 12, 2010)

Its hard one to toss out there as most have already posted but going to throw a couple out there that would be on the top.

1) My absolute top and number one pick. My maratac aaa stainless and have three eneloop tones in the pill bottle case it came in, and one of these would be in the light to fit. This would be the ultimate for small for me and not necessarily for others. It would at least give me a couple of months of light if needed conservatively. Then a mini pill lighter from county comm in there with the paper instructions from the maratac for starting a fire. :thumbsup:














2) For an alternative or second best. Then there is my new photon rex that has a new battery and charging circuit as they have had problems in the past.:shrug: Its in a small bag with four new eneloop tones in 4aa plastic case w/ the little charger. This will not have the run time but still will have tons of convenience and ease at it charges with any 3v or less battery. I love the rex but the runtime could be better.


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 13, 2010)

As far as TP goes . . . Just toss in a couple of travel-size packets of Wet-Ones. Bigger and thicker than your average sanitary wipes. Makes excellent TP substitute.


----------



## MWClint (Aug 13, 2010)

my BOB is essentially my laptop case thats with me all the time. I would just grab it in an emergency, and probably throw a rifle+ammo can in the car.

only have to last 2 nights, sometimes 3.
Peak NightPatrol 18650 (my primary work light)
Peak Pacific 2 level AA
Peak Caribbean w/EX10 circuit

my EDC Nitecore EX10
my keychain peak matterhorn

my laptop bag has my backup glasses, contact lens cleaner, excedrin, 
emergency lighter, a large SAK, All in one mini screwdriver, gerber ridge knife, 
1 of each rechargable AA,AAA,RCR123, a CR123A primary, custom wood lathe pen, 
usb li-on charger, usb data/link/charger for my phone, $20 in small bills(1s and 5s and some quarters), 
pair of mechanix gloves, electrical tape, headphones, orange tic tacs, 
few sheets of paper, a blank cd, rj45 cable, usb memory sticks/mp3, the laptop +
charger, a peice of foam(as a pillow). 

I work 12.5 hour night shifts with a 4 hour commute...winter drive can get real ugly...so i'll have extra stuff in the car then. Tools, blanket, package of hand warmers, backup gloves, winter coat, small shovel, bottled water(pre- iced), I could live out of the Jeep for a few days if stranded.


----------



## wyager (Aug 13, 2010)

MWClint said:


> I work 12.5 hour night shifts with a 4 hour commute...winter drive can get real ugly...so i'll have extra stuff in the car then. Tools, blanket, package of hand warmers, backup gloves, winter coat, small shovel, bottled water(pre- iced), I could live out of the Jeep for a few days if stranded.


Brutal... what work do you do? Also, don't you think food might be an issue? You can't eat tic-tacs for days on end...


----------



## fisk-king (Aug 13, 2010)

wyager said:


> Brutal... what work do you do? Also, don't you think food might be an issue? You can't eat tic-tacs for days on end...




I was thinking the same thing about the hours. I bet caffeine is your buddy.


----------



## ryaxnb (Aug 13, 2010)

has to be two, sorry. cannot go without Two. :shrug:
Freeplay sherpa. Infinite life, decent brightness.
and a Quark Mini 123 with 6x 123A batteries.


----------



## Cesiumsponge (Aug 14, 2010)

wyager said:


> Brutal... what work do you do? Also, don't you think food might be an issue? You can't eat tic-tacs for days on end...



I like having a full stomach but there are folks that will argue food isn't a top priority by any means and it tends to fall below some other stuff on the priority list. I've never tried going days without food and doing long hikes or energy-intensive activities so I can't vouch for how important food is in a stressful environment for days on end. I imagine the effect is cumulative, but perhaps insignificant for the first day or two.


----------



## ktm032 (Aug 14, 2010)

Cesiumsponge said:


> I like having a full stomach but there are folks that will argue food isn't a top priority by any means and it tends to fall below some other stuff on the priority list. I've never tried going days without food and doing long hikes or energy-intensive activities so I can't vouch for how important food is in a stressful environment for days on end. I imagine the effect is cumulative, but perhaps insignificant for the first day or two.



I agree here as you will die of dehydration before starving to death. Also unless you are an athlete with less than 10 percent body fat you will be fine.

As the days go by in the situation, mcdonalds and pizza will definately and likely drive you crazy till the point you go crazy do something stupid like eat some bad mushrooms or poison berries.


----------



## JeffInChi (Aug 14, 2010)

I've got 2 bug out bags that are old surplus medium sized a.l.i.c.e. backpacks. Among the ka-bar's, food bars, compass, water packs, water purifier, maps etc., each one has a quark AAx2 flashlight and an extra set of AA batteries.

The availability of AA over cr123 batteries is obvious, and you can't beat 30 days of moonlight mode from those quarks!

for bugging in, I have my trusty Fenix TK40, for when the lights go out. 

I just hope that they go back on! :candle:


----------



## angelofwar (Aug 15, 2010)

Food is everywhere...literally...unless it comes down to nuclear fall out, where the natural food (plants/animals) and water is tainted with fall-out/radiation, then yer better off just legging it as far from ground zero as possible, against the wind. Once you stop seeing dead animals/or animals with there fur falling out/discolored eye's/skin, you're probably safe. MRE's are good for 10 years, unless they get excessively hot. And 1 MRE provides enough nutrients to last 3 days...so, if you were running low on food, you could survive indefinitely off eating 1 MRE every 3 days, if you eat everything in it. Plus the bags make great water catchers or sand bags for an improvised FP.

OK, back on topic, 

For that I also have an E2E with an MN02 (2.5 hours of incan goodness), just incase an EMP fries sensitive LED electronics, and an E1E, since the MN01 will still run off otherwise "dead" 123's.


----------



## Tripwik (Aug 15, 2010)

In my BOB I currently have a SF C2 Centurion with a M60 drop-in. Those things are bullet proof and I will never hope for more light. I also have Ako-ray K-109a, the modes like SOS and low might come in handy and will run for hours. Along with that there is a box of 10 CR123's that should be more than enough light to find help.

Give me a few more month being a CPF member and I am sure that will change a few times! :thumbsup:


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 15, 2010)

Now I know what to do with my E2E that I put together from spare parts. :thumbsup:


----------



## baterija (Aug 15, 2010)

I don't have a bug out bag... I have an assault pack. Call it the mental, and very real, difference between running from and running to reflected in the name. Disaster means going to work. In a 9mm ammo pouch on the outside of the pack is my LF5XT. Good scavenging if needed for AAs. They way I have it setup it can do reasonable duty as a momentary tactical light for backup and it has a nice low for long runtime. Technically that's the one.

Next to the pack, in a holster on my body armor, is a Surefire Z2 with M61W and McE2 tailcap mod so I have a low if I need it for runtime. The body armor also has my survival pouch with a Photon Freedom Covert white light stashed in it. I'm looking at having either my LF3XT or Photon Proton Pro on me already as my EDC.

Honestly if I just restock the survival pouch with water purification tablets, grab/scavenge a container to hold water, and have a knife I can easily handle 2-3 days most of the year here. Winter gets challenging depending on how much extra clothing I have nearby. If I cut back to call that one pouch my BOB, the Photon Freedom becomes the one light.


----------



## Vinniec5 (Aug 15, 2010)

I keep a 6P w/KX4 head in my Bailout bag with 2 SF SC1 spares carriers at all times, with a Streamlight Sidewinder for area light or a pocketlight i can clip to my shirt to use as a right angle light.

If I could take only one it would be my SF C2 w/M61, tough as a brick. Nuff Said about the C2

I use a Paladin go-bag and keep other Molle packs ready to connect as i need them either using the molle or maxpedition grimlocs depending on how fast i need to move. The paladin bag is a almost perfect size go-bag/72 hour bag. It fits in places std bags can't and you'll be amazed what you can fit inside and in the three outside pouches.

On a reg day or If I am called in for emergency work I have the C2/E2DL and 6P ready with spares at all times with me


----------



## fisk-king (Aug 15, 2010)

Hey guys:wave:,

It would be cool seeing a pic of everyones setup. There's a thread already started  here which would be perfect for posting.


----------



## Lord Bear (Aug 15, 2010)

My 1st choice would be a Surefire. I don't believe any other light has a larger number of units floating out there being used by people who are WAY harder on their tools than me. (Maglite?)
Although there is nothing wrong with SF's choice of LED's, I really do like the Malkoff M61L in an SF C2 host. But being tested by large numbers of people who are too busy to baby their tools is a GOOD thing for an emergency tool IMHO.
For user-interface, the simpler the better. Switch location must be !quick! As for brightness levels I am torn. If I must choose multiple level brightness, I choose no more than two, both accessible by click/hold/press whatever with 1 rule; all functions must be controlled by the same switch. One hand only period. So I keep going back to KISS. 
I prefer ambient light as compared to something I personally have to pay to keep fed. But I don't sleep and wake up with the sun. I use light I have to feed personally...A LOT! 
So what batteries to choose?
Surefire went with power density in a small package. This was a good decision. Lithium primaries have many advantages. Rechargeable lithiums? Requires to be fed not only with money but also my TIME. Neither's a good choice when wet's prevalent. Alkalines leak but for wet battery changes they're gold as long the head of the flashlight is fully potted.
I appreciate headlights. For an emergency lighting solution, NOTHING is better.
For all the reasons stated above, I vote for the Surefire Saint.


----------



## Cesiumsponge (Aug 16, 2010)

I just posted a bunch of photos on this thread of my bugout bag contents. I've also been working on an effort to find a clean way to organize all my lighting stuff into an easily accessible, modular setup. This is the best I've found so far:




I think I am going to replace the Fenix LD20+ and the MC10 with a Surefire E2L AA Outdoorsman and the Surefire Saint AA when I get a chance. I was originally thinking about the Quark AA2 tactical but I simply don't require 30 days of moonlight use since I have the solar rig to top off eneloops. I'm not sure how tough the Quarks are either. Going off a positive track record for survivability, I think its difficult to find fault in Surefire. I also have a bomproof HDS Ra coming but that is a 123/17670 setup. Maybe an AA battery compartment will come out for it in the future.


----------



## jacktheclipper (Aug 16, 2010)

iTP SA2 with spare lithium primaries


----------

